# [SOLVED] Nowiutki kde i problem z klawiaturą/myszką

## kbzium

Cześć,

wielu ludzi miało takie problemy i znalazłem wiele rozwiązań, których próbowałem, a które niestety nie działają:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-925422-start-0.html

http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-824285-start-0.html

Nie wydaje mi się żebym potrzebował HAL, więc tego akurat nie robiłem:

http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832207-start-0.html

Z tego względu nie startuję hald (bo jej nie ma)

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gentoo-linux/145243-solved-gentoo-usb-mouse-keyboard-freeze-ind-gui-2.html

Drzewko jest aktualne, zależności spójne. Sytuacja wygląda tak, ze kde się ładnie załadowuje (z SSD mknie aż miło), ale ani myszka, ani klawiatura nie działają - zostaje twardy reset którego nie lubię robić. Nie wyświetlane są przy tym żadne problemy. Postuję kilka przydatnych konfiguracji z mojego systemu:

http://student.agh.edu.pl/~kboon/show/

Jeśli trzeba więcej to oczywiście dopostuję.

Dodam, że podczas uruchamiania systemu wyświetla się jeden, jakby błąd, przy którym nie ma jednak wykrzyknika i śmiga dalej:

Error initializing inotify, inotify_init failed: function not implemented przy starting udev (udevd[1305]

A przy zamykaniu:

"start-stop-deamon" no process found"

Ponadto systemowi schodzi około 40 sekund na uzyskanie adresu ip:

bringing (20 s)

eth0: parę reject nAK

potem dopiero broadcastuje for a lease i uzyskuje ip.

Da się to jakoś przyspieszyć? Ale to błahostka na razie, chodzi o myszkę  :Smile: 

Dzięki chłopaki!Last edited by kbzium on Thu Aug 02, 2012 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdzales https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922308.html? W tym temacie masz opisane jak skonfigurowac inputy w Xach. Hal Ci nie jest potrzebny, hal w ogole juz nikomu nie jest potrzebny, projekt nie zyje.

Co do inotify to wlacz to w kernelu, udev tego wymaga do obslugi eventow, moze to byc zrodlo problemu. (CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y)

----------

## kbzium

Działa! Dziękuję!! Instaluję to od 3 dni i w końcu się udało  :Smile:  (początkujący jestem). Mam jeszcze dwa pytania: czy jeśli kde fajnie działa, to znacyz że sterowniki do karty graficznej są zainstalowene i jest włączona akceleracja? Dodam, że mam też grafikę w procesorze, a wydaje mi się, że troszke przycina... A mam przecież gtx560ti. Dawałem eselect set opengl czy jakoś tak. Po drugie - mam kartę z cuda - dużo piszę w javie. Da się to jakoś połączyć? Słyszałem niestety, że cuda tylko w C działa na razie. 

Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję!

----------

## kbzium

Tnie zauważalnie, ale ustawienia są chyba dobre... oto one:

glxinfo | grep string

```

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 560 Ti/PCIe/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 295.59

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
```

eselect też ma kropkę przy nvidii. Co może być nie tak? Może jakiś refresh rate...?

----------

## kbzium

Dla kogoś kto ma taki problem:

Ustawienia systemowe -> Efekty pulpitu -> Metoda skalowania: gładka

Podobnie ma być opengl!

I działa!  :Smile: .

----------

## SlashBeast

Edytuj swoje posty zamiast je tak podbijac i zastosuj sie do regulaminu. Jeden temat jedno pytanie + SOLVED jak jest rozwiazane.

----------

